# Someone gonna step up?



## Blueguy (May 22, 2006)

and try and top this?


----------



## GTO6 (Jun 22, 2006)

Holy S*** :willy:


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Blueguy said:


> and try and top this?


My car's dyno graph looked almost identical, but then I woke up.


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Blueguy said:


> and try and top this?


Hey 6qts11oz, I think this is what Brenda is going to get:rofl: ,congrats on your maggie!!!!


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

[/QUOTE]

That's it? 

Yes, I'm kidding. I'm so jealous.


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

Am I the only one who sees the "happy face?" When one sees the number I guess I can see why. How to you get that to the pavement? Even in an AWD vehicle, you would just sit and spin on an all out launch.


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

SilverGoat said:


> Am I the only one who sees the "happy face?" When one sees the number I guess I can see why. How to you get that to the pavement? Even in an AWD vehicle, you would just sit and spin on an all out launch.


You could put an anchor in the trunk.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*WHY ???!!!!?????*


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

that's very nice!!!!!!!!!! i want it so bad :rofl: :rofl: but very nice arty:


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

TT Ute FTW!!!arty: :cheers


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

OMG!!!!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

bluhaven said:


> Hey 6qts11oz, I think this is what Brenda is going to get:rofl: ,congrats on your maggie!!!!


Yeah right! And you thought the Maggie was out of your price range. I doubt if that set up cost less than $20,000. Maybe even $30,000.

That thing will pass everything except a gas station.


----------



## bluebyeu05 (Mar 14, 2006)

holy grap batman that is sick and the hp #s wow . now for the big ? how much of the car is still together after it reaches the end of the track?


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Good question is that a drag car or touring ???


----------



## tysgto (Sep 11, 2006)

I'd step up, .....then I'd sit down....That is one bad mofo!


----------



## TheDude (Aug 31, 2006)

i guess a car that fast doesnt have to worry about aero dynamics....:cool 

dude


----------



## 05 GTO M6_Ashton (Sep 24, 2006)

MJGTOWISH said:


> Good question is that a drag car or touring ???


I don't think he'll be taking many turns when it's tubbed to run 1900 hp.


----------

